# Is the xbox 360 controller compatible with the computer?



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

I have xbox 360 controllers. Can I use this online for anything? I don't have a 360 but I got the controller..
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, online I don't know but yes it can be used as a PC game controller. You'll need to download a driver from microsoft's site. A google search (or bing) will get you to the right place.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm sure there are games that support the 360 controller online, however in most cases, I find that the keyboard and mouse combination works better.

The ability to have numerous keystrokes as opposed to the limitation of a single 360 controller's button scheme, just makes for a better advantage on the PC.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Although I have not tried the XBOX 360 controller actually on my HTPC for games, I did buy an 360 controller which was boxed specifically for the PC, which also came with the disc for compatibility...it is exactly the same but designed to work with windows vista...so more than likely just the software/drivers which is all that is required...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They are exactly the same controller, different packaging.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> They are exactly the same controller, different packaging.


yep, and it is worth noting that not all games were compatible with it either...I could only get crisis working


----------

